# Post Flow Links HERE, Flows Section Under Construction



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Paul B said:


> I can't find where the current river flow section has dissapeared to. Is it still a part of the buzz?


Yeah ummm not digging the new format...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey folks, we're working on getting flow links. The new format doesn't allow the embedded flows page like we had, so we're going to set up a specific subforum for flows with links to flow pages run by the various organizations that were Flow Page sources. Please add links to your preferred flow data sources to this thread. In the meantime, here are some of the flows links:

Here’s the AW flows page:
https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/search/state/rgWT/level/run/atleast/I/atmost/V+/sr/1/

USGS National Streamflow Portal (click on state, then “Streamflow Real-Time Table” for statewide stream gage table)
USGS Current Water Data for the Nation

Colorado River Basin Flow Forecast:
Flow Conditions Forecast Map


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

I"m wondering what the point is/advantage of changing to this new format? I tend to be a creature of habit when it comes to the computer layouts. So far I cant say I care for the new setup.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I understand the need for change occasionally but not digging the new format either at this point.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MtnGuyXC said:


> I"m wondering what the point is/advantage of changing to this new format? I tend to be a creature of habit when it comes to the computer layouts. So far I cant say I care for the new setup.


Yeah, I'm getting used to it too and looking forward to the day when I don't notice it and can bounce around the site without thinking about how to navigate it. 

We were basically limping along on a 20+ year old software platform that was on its last legs and basically held together with duct tape and coat hangers with really limited support or updates. Uploading photos sucked, page load times were really long, and there were lots of other problems. 

-AH


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MtnGuyXC said:


> I"m wondering what the point is/advantage of changing to this new format? I tend to be a creature of habit when it comes to the computer layouts. So far I cant say I care for the new setup.


All Vertical Scope websites have gone to this new format.

There are things I miss, too; but also new things I'm actually liking (like easy copy/paste of images)


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

OregonianRG said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - So if you've got a favorite source of flow data, put it here. Whip asked about the Taylor, that's one one of the USGS Colorado gages, here's the USGS State-wide flow page:
USGS Current Conditions for Colorado: Streamflow


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Colorado DWR Stream Gage Network, (click on the "Map" tab above the table)


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bumping this - please post your favorite flow links here to this thread.

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

For eleven western states:

Willamette Kayak and Canoe Club's water level page


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Will the flow section allow me to post my daily reports?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bumping this- If anyone's got flows pages you'd like to see linked, please post them here. The new flows section is officially under construction. Anyone got beta on Eastern rivers?


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

I use the RiverFlows.net app on my phone. My Samsung has this cool little applet window that lets me see constantly updated flows at a glance. I used mountainbuzz almost entirely for the flows - and would occasionally browse after checking flows like a spontaneous shopper buy - the buzz added value to the act of checking the flows. Without the flows page my mountainbuzz use will be cut _way_ down. It is what is is - and I hope you find a way to get flows back on this site rather than a link page - I have bookmarks for that...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Folks, we're in the last stage of getting a flows section together - there are some great suggestions above. Are there any last pages you want added while we're doing this?


----------

